# Ultimate Combo Advice Sought



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Here's how I fish, give me some ideas on what I should be using for as much distance as possible.

I drive to the beach, and walk the beach carrying one rod and a small tackle bag. I prefer topwater but throw metal some of the time. I have to do quick changes in leader, lures, plugs while I'm out there. Once in a great while I fish live bait using circle hooks.
I don't use any swivels or snaps and just tie my line to my leader, leader to lure.

Right now I'm using a Tica spinning rod, 8', line rated for 10-25, lure 5/8-2oz, with a Okuma Coronado 50 baitrunner, with 20lb test Yozuri hybrid fluro/mono. I think I can get 100 yards based on my beach test of throwing and pacing off the distance. Maybe more, or maybe I'm optomistic.

Hey, I've worked hard, and actually still do, but just less time, so I can fish more. I don't mind spending a few bucks to improve my distance if it is going to be better than what I have on my $125 rig.

I never throw bait and weight. I am usually moving on foot. I throw hard.

Help out an ignorant geezer that would like to enjoy some long casts before the kids get all my money. I don't mind spending the money at all, I just have been burned before by the dealers. I actually like the Tica/Okuma, and for $125 it seems pretty nice.

Thanks for the guidence. Also where should I get the gear as the local shops are sometimes less than well equiped.

Regards,
jim


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a 9 ft Daiwa Proline rated to 2 or so oz. coupled with an Okuma Avenger with power pro that will throw a 2 oz. lure about 65-70 yards.

Got the rod from NSerch4Drum. Maybe he will enlighten us a bit more about it.

My investment was much less than what you mentioned and this is one hell of a rod for lures, and you could certainly fish around 3 oz and bait without hurting it if you are careful.

Also, look at the Daiwa Interline series, however I wonder about line durability going through that rod all the time.

Wilber! ... care to tell us more about your Interlines????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> I have a 9 ft Daiwa Proline rated to 2 or so oz. coupled with an Okuma Avenger with power pro that will throw a 2 oz. lure about 65-70 yards.
> 
> Got the rod from NSerch4Drum. Maybe he will enlighten us a bit more about it.
> 
> ...



ya just look for a guy that has way too much tackle that ya get him drunk and make him sell ya his tackle to make room for sum more Ain't that right,Bob?


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

From one geezer to another.
I have a 10’ St Croix, 8-20lb line, and ¾ - 2oz lure. The reel is an Okuma Axeon AX65. I use it pretty much as you do. This setup is so good it actually makes me look good!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

9ft tica, with penn captiva has been a good metal rod for me... yozuri hybrid is thick, switching to something like suffix tri will help your distance, also if u want to use braid it will help your distance greatly.

neil


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I may be really sticking my foot deep in my mouth but I thought I was tossen my spinn setup till I was talked into tryen some good conventional setups. The first time I tossed a good bait caster I thought I broke the line it went so far but even us old dogs <me>  learn somethen new each day.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Conventional Gear*



Shooter said:


> I may be really sticking my foot deep in my mouth but I thought I was tossen my spinn setup till I was talked into tryen some good conventional setups.


Shooter

I just can't seem to get the hang of a conventional. If I get any distance, I have no accuracy. If I'm accurate, I gotz no distance. I think it may just be 50 years of fishing with spinning gear that has my brain patterned. I understand that the problem is me, but I figure if I'm willing to throw a few bucks at the problem, maybe I can improve things. In reality, I'm just a hump beach fisherman with half arsed equipment trying to buy my way into the big league...........or at least minor league.  

Thanks for everyone's advice. 
jim


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

jkcam said:


> Shooter
> 
> I just can't seem to get the hang of a conventional. If I get any distance, I have no accuracy. If I'm accurate, I gotz no distance.


Ohh man ya mean were suppose to be accurate too?  No wonder everyone clears the beach when I go to toss  just think this way folks might give ya a little more elbow room for fishen


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*conventional*

Shooter

Like my long given up golf swing. If I had a little more distance, I believe that my cast with a conventional outfit, would make a complete 360 and come around and klonk me on the back of my head.

jim


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just heave and duck ya never know it might work


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Look Me Up For Lessons In March*

I will be in Florida in March at the Sportcast USA Distance Casting Tournament and the Fishing Rodeo.

If anyone would like lessons while I am there I will be available for both conventional and spinning lessons.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i got a casting reel(i'm a spinn guy) from a yard sale...its a bass set up on a 6' rod...i have practicing with that...it has a mag dial...i want to go conventional(525mag, 1508)...do pretty good with my 11'er spinn, and have a 15'er i have never thrown...


----------

